# Senza sapere che + congiuntivo?



## leev

Buongiorno a tutti!

Sono appena stato cazziato per aver scritto la frase seguente:
"...ho fatto tutte le scuole elementari senza sapere che ci voleva l'apostrofo."

Ammetto che "che ci volesse l'apostrofo" mi suona meglio, però, sarà forse colpa della mia assuefazione al linguaggio parlato, anche "voleva" non mi sembra tanto male.

Grammaticamente è corretto solo il congiuntivo?


----------



## Leila.B

Sì, l'indicativo è grammaticalmente scorretto, anche se so che a molte orecchie può non suonare così malvagio come in realtà è.
Ti riporto quello che ho trovato scritto nel mio libro di grammatica delle medie (_Le parti e il tutto_, di M. Sensini, 2003, Arnoldo Mondadori Scuola): *"Il congiuntivo imperfetto [...] nelle proposizioni dipendenti, esprime l'anteriorità di un'azione rispetto a un tempo presente della reggente o la contemporaneità rispetto a un tempo passato della reggente".*
Questo è quanto di più simile al tuo caso abbia trovato, spero che sia la risposta che cerchi.


----------



## dragonseven

leev said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Sono appena stato cazziato per aver scritto la frase seguente:
> "...ho fatto tutte le scuole elementari senza sapere che ci voleva l'apostrofo."
> 
> Ammetto che "che ci volesse l'apostrofo" mi suona meglio, però, sarà forse colpa della mia assuefazione al linguaggio parlato, anche "voleva" non mi sembra tanto male.
> 
> Grammaticamente è corretto solo il congiuntivo?


Ciao Leev!
In questo tipo di frase è sbagliato l'imperfetto indicativo. O utilizzi l'imperfetto congiuntivo o l'indicativo presente:
"...ho fatto tutte le scuole elementari senza sapere che ci volesse l'apostrofo.";
"...ho fatto tutte le scuole elementari senza sapere che ci vuole l'apostrofo.".
Dal mio punto di vista è più sensata quella col presente indicativo, poiché indica che, anche se "tu" non lo sapevi, l'apostrofo ci vuole:
"...ho fatto tutte le scuole elementari non sapendo che ci vuole/necessita (del)l'apostrofo.".
Il congiuntivo sarebbe d'obbligo nel caso:
"...ho fatto tutte le scuole elementari pensando/credendo che (non) ci volesse l'apostrofo.".

EDIT: io comunque non userei, formalmente, il verbo "volersi" in questo caso, piuttosto utilizzerei "dover andarsi", "necessitare", "avere bisogno", "essere d'obbligo", ecc..


----------



## Nino83

Scusate, ma penso proprio che ci voglia l'indicativo. 
La subordinata esclusiva (quella introdotta dalla preposizione "senza che") è vero che regge il congiuntivo ma qui il verbo coniugato fa parte di una subordinata oggettiva. 

"Senza sapere che = senza che io sapessi che" (questa è la subordinata esclusiva, in questo caso implicita) 
"So che ci vuole" = subordinata oggettiva; il verbo sapere se affermativo regge l'indicativo (non si dice "so che ci voglia"). 

Quindi: 
"Senza sapere (subordinata esclusiva implicita) che ci voleva (subordinata oggettiva)" va più che bene. 

La frase esplcita sarebbe: 
"Senza che io sapessi che ci voleva". 

Inoltre, secondo me, suona anche meglio l'indicativo


----------



## francisgranada

Personalmente sono pienamente d'accordo con Nino83. L'espressione "senza che" richiede il congiuntivo del verbo a cui si riferisce direttamente (p.e. sapere), ma (logicamente) non dei verbi del resto della intera frase (o della subordinata che segue). Per di più _"...ci voleva l'apostrofo"_ in questo caso è una constatazione (un "fatto") e non una opinione, voglia, desiderio, possibilità ecc ... che giustificherebbe l'uso del congiuntivo del verbo "volere".



Nino83 said:


> ... Inoltre, secondo me, suona anche meglio l'indicativo


Anche secondo me, ma non sono madrelingua ....


----------



## Shanks78

_"...*ho fatt**o* tutte le scuole elementari senza sapere che ci voleva__ l'apostrofo."_

Ciao leev, ci vuole il *congiuntivo*. L'imperfetto indicativo, come lo hai adoperato tu, si usa spesso nella lingua parlata (ed è molto comune tra gli italiani) ma rimane comunque un errore. La frase giusta è perciò _"che ci volesse l'apostrofo".
_
*USO DEL CONGIUNTIVO IMPERFETTO*
Il tempo imperfetto del congiuntivo si usa per esprimere contemporaneità rispetto al verbo principale, se il verbo della frase principale è all’indicativo *passato prossimo* o imperfetto, oppure se si ha un verbo che esprime desiderio o volontà al condizionale presente o passato.

*RICORDA, IN GENERALE, CHE QUANDO NELLA FRASE PRINCIPALE C'È UNA DI QUESTE ESPRESSIONI, LA SUBORDINATA VUOLE IL CONGIUNTIVO:*
pensare che, credere che, immaginare che, supporre che, ritenere che, augurarsi che, sperare che, temere che, preoccuparsi che, dubitare che, *non sapere che*, preferire che, volere che, esigere che, desiderare che, aspettare che, attendere che, avere paura  che, non essere sicuro che, essere felice che, essere dispiaciuto che, essere contento che, è necessario che, occorre che, bisogna che, è probabile che, è improbabile che, è possibile che, è impossibile che, è bene che, è male che, è facile che, è giusto che...


----------



## Nino83

*Shanks78*, potresti citare la fonte, perchè nella quasi totalità degli articoli giornalistici "senza sapere che" è seguito dall'indicativo imperfetto. 

Solo per citarne alcuni:

"_Senza sapere che_ per lei non era stato previsto nessun rientro trionfale." 
http://www.repubblica.it/online/esteri/laika/laika/laika.html 
"_senza sapere che_ stava incontrando un carnefice." 
http://napoli.repubblica.it/cronaca...enza_giudici_in_camera_di_consiglio-57388391/ 
"_senza sapere che_ c'era qualcuno" 
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...08_6c8b93b8-4105-11e2-b93e-15a2530829bc.shtml 
"_senza sapere che_ in quella notte c'era la luna piena" 
http://www.corriere.it/salute/13_luglio_26/sonno-regolato-dalla-luna_452c9a38-f596-11e2-b38b-ce85f307318c.shtml

EDIT: 
Inoltre la ricerca per sito delle frasi "senza sapere che era" e "senza sapere che fosse" ha dato su La Repubblica 22 mila risultati per la prima e meno di 4 mila per la seconda e nel sito dell'archivio storico de Il Corriere 88 risultati per la prima e 9 per la seconda.


----------



## dôghen

> Ciao leev, ci vuole il *congiuntivo. L'imperfetto indicativo, come lo hai adoperato tu, si usa spesso nella lingua parlata (ed è molto comune tra gli italiani) ma rimane comunque un errore. La frase giusta è perciò "che ci volesse l'apostrofo".*



Shanks, temo che ti sbagli. (sto facendo un corso accelerato per stemperare la perentorietà delle mie affermazioni....)
Il doppio imperfetto, con valore di futuro nel passato, in analogia al francese, e in genere con valore controfattuale, è standard in italiano.

Che poi sia poco elegante (nello scritto come nel parlato) è un altro paio di maniche....


----------



## chipulukusu

La mia personale opinione è che a volte il linguaggio si evolve semplicemente per ragioni funzionali, perché una costruzione veicola più informazioni di un'altra usata in precedenza, a parità di "impegno".

Per esempio:
Ho vissuto tre mesi in Kazhakistan senza sapere che _fosse_ in Unione Sovietica (ok, poco credibile);
Ho vissuto tre mesi ad Albany senza sapere che _fosse _la capitale dello Stato di New York;

sono entrambe perfette, ma

Ho vissuto tre mesi in Kazhakistan senza sapere che _era_ in Unione Sovietica;
Ho vissuto tre mesi ad Albany senza sapere che _è _la capitale dello Stato di New York;

danno un'informazione in più, il Kazhakistan prima era in Unione Sovietica e adesso non lo è più, mentre Albany è ancora la capitale dello Stato di New York (almeno credo...)

Quello che voglio dire è che a volte il linguaggio cambia per ragioni pratiche e le ragioni pratiche finiscono per prevalere sulle regole stabilite.

Detto questo devo dire che mi suonano molto meglio le prime due frasi, forse per abitudine...


----------



## francisgranada

Sì, ma secondo me la sostanza rimane sempre quella che ci aveva spiegato Nino83 (post #4). Cioè l'espressione "senza che" regge il congiuntivo del verbo (che si riferisce a "senza che"), questo è vero,  ma non automaticamente di tutti i verbi presenti nelle eventuali subordinate in una frase complessa. Per conseguenza, se invece di "senza sapere che" diciamo "senza che io sapessi che",  allora il verbo _sapere _è al _congiuntivo_. Quindi:

Ho vissuto tre mesi in Kazhakistan senza sapere che _fosse_ in Unione Sovietica
Ho vissuto tre mesi in Kazhakistan senza sapere che _era_ in Unione Sovietica.

Nei tuoi esempi il verbo _essere _(_era/fosse) _non si riferisce a (o non dipende da) "senza che" ma a "senza sapere che". Quindi mi pare che la scelta dell'indicativo o congiuntivo nella subordinata dipenda del tutto dal contesto concreto e non dall'espressione "senza che".


----------



## chipulukusu

Hai raigone francis, non mi ero neanche accorto della distinzione fatta da Nino, e isolare la subordinata esclusiva dal resto del discorso è stato motlo istruttivo.
Trovo meno convincente dire che si usa l'indicativo quando la subordinata oggettiva esprime una realtà oggettiva. Io sono più del parere che il tempo _naturale_ sia il congiuntivo, che non credo abbia di per se valore ipotetico anche se intrinsecamente più _debole_, e che l'indicativo sia entrato nell'uso proprio perché ha una maggiore duttilità espressiva, consentendo un più libero uso di presente e imperfetto.
Solo un mio parere ovviamente.


----------



## Nino83

Sono d'accordo con voi. 
Sulla subordinata oggettiva aggiungerei che se il verbo sapere è affermativo l'uso dell'indicativo è, direi, obbligato (so che è/sapevo che era). 
Se invece il verbo sapere è usato in una negazione la scelta tra indicativo e congiuntivo dipende dal registro e dalla sensibilità di chi parla. 
Il punto è che negli altri commenti si sosteneva che l'imperfetto indicativo fosse grammaticalmente sbagliato quando, invece, è la regola o comunque il tempo più utilizzato anche nello scritto mediamente formale quale quello giornalistico. 

Ricordo che il post esordiva così: 



leev said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Sono appena stato cazziato per aver scritto la frase seguente:
> 
> Grammaticamente è corretto solo il congiuntivo?



Direi che la cazziata, in questo caso, è stata abbondantemente fuori luogo.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Ricordo che il post esordiva così: [...]
> Direi che la cazziata, in questo caso, è stata abbondantemente fuori luogo.


Ciao Nino,
la frase originale dell'O.P. è:
"...ho fatto tutte le scuole elementari senza sapere che ci voleva l'apostrofo."
La cazziata non è dovuta ad un errore grammaticale ma è dovuta, e non fuori luogo, al tempo espresso nel suddetto enunciato che è di per se errato. Il fatto è che se l'apostrofo ci voleva al tempo delle elementari, ci vuole ora e ci vorrà in futuro.


----------



## dôghen

Ciao a tutti
interessante discussione, per molti motivi.

L'uso contrastivo indicativo/congiuntivo è uno degli spunti di discussione più acceso sempre tra i parlanti italiani, una delle poche aree dove ancora si esercita un forte "controllo" normativo, anche se spesso a sproposito. Dalla discussione è però venuto fuori abbastanza chiaramente la "linea", chiamiamola così, che al giorno d'oggi è considerata più corretta dai maggiori linguisti e grammatici, ed anche buona parte dei motivi per cui sanzionare certi usi dell'indicativo nelle subordinate *è eccessivo, anzi è proprio un errore, *nonostante quello che dicevano (e a volte continuano a dire) le vecchie grammatiche di scuola. Bene. 

Un altro errore che si fa, secondo me, è quello di applicare agli usi linguistici dei rigori logici che la lingua, per sua stessa natura non può avere. Naturalmente non voglio qui sanzionare a mia volta qualcuno ma solo mettere in evidenza abitudini che tutti, me compreso, ci ostiniamo a mantenere. 



> La cazziata non è dovuta ad un errore grammaticale ma è dovuta, e non fuori luogo, al tempo espresso nel suddetto enunciato che è di per se errato. Il fatto è che se l'apostrofo ci voleva al tempo delle elementari, ci vuole ora e ci vorrà in futuro.



Ecco un esempio, non me ne voglia Dragonseven, ripeto che anche a me, come a tutti, capita di applicare queste logiche.

Il povero leev, dopo essere stato cazziato dal suo professore (!) ingiustamente, per un uso dell'indicativo che invece la norma standard italiana giudica corretto, si ritrova ad essere di nuovo "cazziato", bonariamente credo, da un altro perché la sua frase sarebbe _illogica _con quell'uso verbale. 
Quello che non si capisce però è che l'uso dei tempi verbali non corrisponde solo a intenti _deittici_ (imperfetto, tempo del passato, quindi uso scorretto perché il "fatto" continua ad esistere) ma anche alla necessità di creare uno sfondo narrativo, oppure di contestualizzare una simultaneità dei fatti (compito spesso affidato proprio all'imperfetto).

Alcuni esempi, tratti da Bertinetto:
"L'uomo di cui parli si chiamava Alberto"
"Una volta lessi un libro che metteva a nudo i difetti dei pisani" 

A rigor di logica, o meglio della logica verbale così come l'ha intesa dragonseven, queste frasi dovrebbero essere scorrette, a meno che l'uomo non sia già morto e il libro scomparso nel nulla e introvabile.
Non è così naturalmente, come non è così per il povero e maltrattato testo di leev.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Doghen,
in linea generale sono d'accordo con te, soprattutto per la prima parte del tuo post #14.
Mentre, per quanto riguarda la seconda parte, non la condivido del tutto, non me ne volere come io non ne voglio a te, in quanto, le frasi da te citate tratte da Bertinetto, sono grammaticalmente corrette e a sentirle io le intendo così (fermo restando che siano frasi concluse):
"L'uomo di cui parli si chiamava Alberto." Alberto era il nome dell'uomo del quale tu ora mi parli, prima che morisse o che lo cambiasse.
"Una volta lessi un libro che metteva a nudo i difetti dei pisani." Chi mi parla mi dice che (tanto) tempo fa lesse un libro ove vi erano iscritti i difetti dei pisani i quali ora possono, tutti o alcuni, non essere più tali.

Io non so quale tipo di cazziata abbia ricevuto l'o.p., spero non pesante, però un appunto mi sembra dovuto. Intendo solo dire che in una frase dove si parla di una regola grammaticale ufficiale in assenza di dubbio, come l'uso obbligatorio dell'apostrofo, questa vale sempre ed è più logico e corretto utilizzare l'indicativo presente (se la regola, l'ho scoperta nel momento appena precedente al commento), mentre se si vuole "la necessità di creare uno sfondo narrativo", questo lo rende perfettamente il congiuntivo imperfetto.
Questa è solo la mia opinione e mi guardo bene da cazziare chicchessia.


----------



## dôghen

Ciao dragonseven, 

naturalmente non avevo dubbi sul fatto che tu non volessi davvero cazziare chicchessia e se anche ne avessi avuti la civiltà e l'educazione della tua risposta li avrebbero fugati.

Come ho detto lo scopo del mio post era di mettere in luce i meccanismi delle nostre aspettative logiche sulla lingua che usiamo. Dico "nostre" perché sono consapevole che neanche io posso dirmene esente.
Era (lo scopo) quello di chiarire che in una frase come "ho fatto tutte le elementari senza sapere che ci voleva l'apostrofo" noi possiamo anche preferire che si dica "ci volesse" (per soddisfare una nostra aspettativa stilistica) o che si dica "ci vuole" (per soddisfare una nostra aspettativa logica) ma non possiamo tradurre le nostre aspettative in censure.

Non ce lo permette la norma, che infatti ci dice che l'indicativo si può usare, né possiamo credere di poter giudicare quell'enunciato in base a una logica strettamente deittica, infatti la frase _è grammaticale _nonostante si parli di una regola tuttora (e sempre) valida. Perché quell'uso dell'imperfetto (qualcuno lo chiama _assoluto_) è comunque considerato una risorsa espressiva, intesa a collocare tutte le azioni (la frequenza delle elementari e l'ignoranza della norma) su uno stesso piano temporale. 

E lo stesso vale per le frasi che ti ho proposto, che sono valide comunque, anche quando non dovessero soddisfare i requisiti logici che gli attribuiamo o che tu hai considerato necessari per accettarle.
"L'uomo di cui parli si chiamava Alberto", per esempio.

Immagina il dialogo: 
A: "Ti ricordi di quel tipo che abbiamo conosciuto l'anno scorso a Capri? Ma sì dai, Giovanni."
B "Guarda che il tipo di cui parli si chiamava Alberto".
Alberto con tutta probabilità è ancora vivo, non ha cambiato nome né sesso, e questo non toglie né attendibilità né accettabilità alla frase di B.
L'uso di quell'imperfetto (_si chiamava_) corrisponde, mutatis mutandis, all'uso che leev ha fatto di _ci voleva _ed è infatti una delle risorse di quel tempo meravigliosamente duttile che è l'imperfetto italiano, per quanto illogiche o inaccettabili possano sembrarci quelle risorse a prima vista.


----------



## Sempervirens

leev said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Sono appena stato cazziato per aver scritto la frase seguente:
> "...ho fatto tutte le scuole elementari senza sapere che ci voleva l'apostrofo."
> 
> Ammetto che "che ci volesse l'apostrofo" mi suona meglio, però, sarà forse colpa della mia assuefazione al linguaggio parlato, anche "voleva" non mi sembra tanto male.
> 
> Grammaticamente è corretto solo il congiuntivo?



Ciao! Mah, lo spezzone di frase non mi aiuta molto a capire se si vuol dare risalto al momento di riferimento o alla veridicità dell'assunto. Direi che entrambe vanno bene. Sono restio a snocciolare come se fosse un rosario fossilizzato tra le dita delle mani di una mummia pregante la frase " Dipende dal contesto!'', ma questa volta devo fare un'eccezione.

Il tempo imperfetto della forma '' ci voleva'' me lo ricordo come un _presente nel passato_. Lo scambio presente-imperfetto sposta il momento di riferimento di un fatto o di una situazione.

Il modo congiuntivo della proposizione ''che ci volesse...'' mette il dito sulla veridicità dell'assunto stesso. Facendomelo assimilare nel mio modo di interpretare le cose suppergiù alla frase  ''che ci potesse volere...''

Purtroppo i tanti anni trascorsi fuori dal mio Paese stanno premendo per allentare i cardini delle mie modeste conoscenze linguistiche, e se qualche amico ritenesse opportuno correggere i miei punti di vista, come minimo lo ringrazio.


----------



## dôghen

> Il tempo imperfetto della forma '' ci voleva'' me lo ricordo come un _presente nel passato_. Lo scambio presente-imperfetto sposta il momento di riferimento di una fatto o di una situazione.



Felice osservazione sempervirens, i cardini delle tue conoscenze non sono così allentati, mi pare. Era proprio il senso che intendevo attribuire alle frasi in oggetto, quello di un _cambio di prospettiva temporale,_ nella frase di leev come nell'ambientazione che ho dato all'esempio di Bertinetto.
Le nostre aspettative logiche diventano ingannevoli, quando si tratta di analizzare gli usi della lingua, né più né meno di quanto non ci ingannino le nostre pretese stilistiche.

Ecco i meccanismi che scattano, come li abbiamo visti all'opera in questa discussione:
(ripeto, _senza demonizzare nessuno, sono meccanismi diffusi e normali_)

1 qualcuno (leev) propone una frase "ho fatto tutte le elementari senza sapere che ci voleva l'apostrofo", chiede aiuto, il solito saccente lo ha "cazziato" per non aver usato il congiuntivo.

2 siccome il corretto uso del congiuntivo è considerato, dai parlanti italiani, una forte discriminante, quasi di ordine "sociale" (un po' come è l'ortografia per i francesi) e intorno ad esso si coagula subito un riflesso sanzionatorio, molti interventi, con toni diversi, dicono in sostanza: hanno fatto bene a cazziarti, dovevi usare il congiuntivo.

3 altri interventi però, quasi da subito, più avveduti e ponderati, rifiutano il meccanismo scolastico-sanzionatorio, vengono fatti esempi e considerazioni e grazie a loro alla fine si capisce che non solo il congiuntivo non era così obbligatorio ma spesso l'indicativo ha valori aspettuali più consoni (non per forza nel caso di leev, che comunque però _non ha sbagliato_)

4 dopo le legittime perplessità stilistiche però ne scattano altre, altrettanto legittime ma sempre dettate da aspettative ingannevoli; qualcuno dice: ok l'indicativo, ma l'indicativo è il modo dell'indicalità e della certezza, quindi dovresti almeno usare i suoi tempi in modo rigorosamente logico, se la regola dell'apostrofo è sempre valida non puoi usare un tempo del passato (l'imperfetto) ma un presente intemporale.

Quello che io sto cercando faticosamente di dire è che anche questa obiezione è di fatto infondata.

La lingua italiana, nella sua versatilità ha affidato all'imperfetto i più svariati compiti aspettuali, dalla modalità ipotetica a quella di futuro nel passato, da quella epistemica a ludico-stipulativa fino a quella di contemporaneità nel passato.
Ma la cosa fantastica è che tutte queste modalità fanno parte del bagaglio "innato" dei parlanti, per cui anche leev, magari inconsapevolmente, vi può ricorrere, per riportare il fatto intemporale (la regola dell'apostrofo) ad una dimensione temporale del "suo" passato (le elementari) come fa il personaggio B del mio esempio (Alberto è vivo ma lui fa riferimento all'epoca in cui loro lo hanno conosciuto)

Spero di non avere esagerato con le elucubrazioni....


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, dôghen! Penso che il filo del discorso ci sia tutto! Il mio parere però è quello di uno che manca da ormai diversi anni dal suolo natio e non so fino a che punto sia da prendere in considerazione. Prendimi, anzi prendetemi colle pinzette!

Saluti


----------



## Nino83

Sono assolutamente d'accordo con dôghen e semperveniens. 
L'imperfetto non è altro che una conseguenza della _concordanza dei tempi_. 

Se dico "Un mio amico tre anni fa ha tentato di attraversare lo Stretto a nuoto senza sapere che era quasi impossibile senza un allenamento adeguato" la frase fila, nonostante in qualsiasi momento, presente, passato o futuro, sia sempre _quasi impossibile_ attraversare lo Stretto di Messina a nuoto senza un adeguato allenamento. 

Concordo anche sulle troppe _cazziate_ sull'uso del congiuntivo.


----------



## dragonseven

dôghen said:


> [...]
> Immagina il dialogo:
> A: "Ti ricordi di quel tipo che abbiamo conosciuto l'anno scorso a Capri? Ma sì dai, Giovanni."
> B "Guarda che il tipo di cui parli si chiamava Alberto".
> Alberto con tutta probabilità è ancora vivo, non ha cambiato nome né sesso, e questo non toglie né attendibilità né accettabilità alla frase di B.
> L'uso di quell'imperfetto (_si chiamava_) corrisponde, mutatis mutandis, all'uso che leev ha fatto di _ci voleva _ed è infatti una delle risorse di quel tempo meravigliosamente duttile che è l'imperfetto italiano, per quanto illogiche o inaccettabili possano sembrarci quelle risorse a prima vista.


Ciao Doghen,
il tuo punto di vista l'ho capito perfettamente e come detto nel post #15 riferito al #14 altrettanto ripeto qui in riferimento al #16: condivido la prima parte ma non la seconda.
L'uso dell'imperfetto "_si chiamava_" non corrisponde assolutamente all'uso di "_ci voleva_" fatto da Leev; "_si chiamava_" (in questo caso il congiuntivo imperfetto è scorretto) fa riferimento obbligatoriamente all'anno precedente, ed è un uso corretto soprattutto se, detta persona Alberto, da quel momento non viene più veduta o sentita dai parlanti, per cui non sanno che "fine" abbia fatto; ecco spiegato l'uso dell'imperfetto indicativo che è il solo tempo verbale, l'ideale, nel contesto da te esposto. 
La frase di Leev potrebbe essere una risposta alla correzione suggerita in precedenza dall'interlocutore, come ad esempio: "_Guarda che 'd'accordo' si scrive con l'apostrofo!_", risposta: "_Pensa che ho fatto tutte le elementari senza sapere che ci voleva l'apostrofo._", "_ci voleva_" invece può sì riferirsi al periodo delle elementari (qualche anno fa o molti anni fa), ma in questo caso sarebbe corretto l'uso dell'imperfetto congiuntivo "_ci volesse_" che indicherebbe: "non sapevo che...", "non pensavo che...", "non immaginavo che...", "non credevo che...", ecc.; però "_senza sapere_" esprime, volendo, anche una certezza che giustifica l'uso dell'indicativo: " Adesso che me lo dici lo so, pensa che ho fatto tutte le elementari senza sapere (non sapendo, ignorando) che _ci *vuole* _l'apostrofo.".
L'unico caso dove è accettabile l'utilizzo dell'imperfetto indicativo "_ci voleva_" è nel contesto tipo: "Tre mesi fa/Oggi son venuto a conoscenza che 'd'accordo' si scrive con l'apostrofo; ti rendi conto? Ho fatto tutte le elementari senza sapere che ci voleva.". 

Per il post #18 sono d'accordissimo con te sino al punto 3. un po' meno per il punto 4. e per il finale solo in parte. 


			
				Doghen said:
			
		

> La lingua italiana, nella sua versatilità ha affidato all'imperfetto i più svariati compiti aspettuali, dalla modalità ipotetica a quella di futuro nel passato, da quella epistemica a ludico-stipulativa fino a quella di contemporaneità nel passato.


"...dalla modalità ipotetica...": ok, ma non è questo il caso;
"...a quella di futuro nel passato...": ok, ma questo uso è tipicamente colloquiale;
"...da quella epistemica...": sì, si ha il cosiddetto _imperfetto epistemico_ quando il parlante vuole esprimere una supposizione, e non è questo il caso;
"...a ludico-stipulativa...": d'accordo, ma anche questo c'entra poco nel caso in oggetto;
"...a quella di contemporaneità nel passato." ok, se la proposizione reggente ha il verbo al passato prossimo ed esprime certezza, il verbo della proposizione dipendente va all'imperfetto indicativo, se l'azione è anteriore a quella della reggente, sembra questo il caso ma non lo è perché la dipendente non è solo anteriore. 
Provo a spiegarmi ulteriormente rispondendo anche a Nino qui sotto.



			
				Nino83 said:
			
		

> Se dico "Un mio amico tre anni fa ha tentato di attraversare lo Stretto a nuoto senza sapere che era quasi impossibile senza un allenamento adeguato" la frase fila, nonostante in qualsiasi momento, presente, passato o futuro, sia sempre _quasi impossibile_ attraversare lo Stretto di Messina a nuoto senza un adeguato allenamento.


Ciao Nino,
io la porrei così: "Un mio amico tre anni fa *tentò* di attraversare lo Stretto a nuoto senza sapere che *sarebbe stato* quasi impossibile senza un allenamento adeguato*.*", non pensi fili meglio? 
La tua frase fila sicuramente, chiunque t'ascoltasse capirebbe al volo, a voce si può dire tutto, è lecito anche sbagliare, finché l'interprete recepisce il messaggio come glielo si vuole intendere, dubito fortemente che in un contesto formale la esprimeresti in questo modo; ma questo non significa che sia grammaticalmente corretta, anzi lo definirei piuttosto un uso della grammatica molto approssimativo (tenendo conto del contesto poi espresso). Se esiste la grammatica normativa e prescrittiva avrà anche una sua funzione con delle regole da rispettare, come la consecutio temporum qui impeccabile nella tua suddetta frase.
Se una affermazione su di un'azione riguarda passato, presente e futuro ed è fine a se stessa, l'unico tempo accettabile è, e rimane, l'indicativo presente, senza ombra di dubbio: "Un mio amico tenta/ha tentato/tentava/tentò/tenterà/ecc. di attraversare lo Stretto a nuoto senza sapere che era *è* quasi impossibile senza un allenamento adeguato.". Altro esempio: "Fu Jean Bernard Léon Foucault che dimostrò nel 1851 che *è* la Terra a girare attorno al Sole." e ancora "Il mio amico tre anni fa disse di voler tornare indietro nel tempo senza sapere che *è* impossibile farlo.".

In conclusione: sono d'accordo con Semper (ciao) soprattutto quando dice che dipende dal contesto. Quindi non do torto a nessuno e non dico che Leev abbia commesso un errore. Dico solo che se la frase la si lascia così come l'ha scritta l'imperfetto indicativo è il meno indicato come tempo verbale. Migliore è il contesto, più specifica è la domanda, più semplice è la risposta; se no va a finire che ci si perde nelle millemila possibilità dei casi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il forum SOLO ITALIANO 


> Cari amici,
> 
> vogliamo ricordarvi, per l'ennesima e possibilmente ultima volta che:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il forum Solo italiano discute di domande specifiche e circostanziate che riguardano la lingua italiana.
> Il forum Solo italiano non è una grammatica interattiva    alla quale rivolgersi per domande ampie e generiche che richiedono    invece uno studio approfondito della grammatica italiana su un testo di    grammatica italiana (PRIMA si consulta una grammatica, POI   eventualmente  si approfondiscono aspetti particolari non trattati dalla   grammatica  stessa)
> Il forum Solo italiano non è un servizio "Lascia che te lo cerco io su Google / Me lo cerchi tu su Google che io non ho voglia?"
> *Gli  interventi devono essere il più **sintetici*, precisi e specifici  possibile.  Interventi modello "Guerra e Pace", oltre a essere per lo più noiosi da  leggere, sono anche dispersivi e spesso anche controproducenti per   coloro che stanno imparando l'italiano. Inoltre,  chi legge i thread  partendo dal dizionario vuole trovare rapidamente * risposte precise,  senza doversi per forza leggere intere, lunghe  dissertazioni che girano  intorno al punto della questione.*
> Non  postate in un  thread solo per correggere eventuali errori che non sono  in relazione  con l'argomento del thread stesso. Se volete solo offrire  delle  correzioni, fatelo via messaggio privato.
> Non   inventate contesti assurdi e inverosimili per poi discutere  frasi,   costruzioni grammaticali e termini che non sono di uso comune.   Attenetevi alla domanda e al contesto iniziali e, se questi non sono   sufficienti a discutere in modo produttivo una questione, richiedete   l'intervento di un moderatore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ci aspettiamo che tutti voi facciate del vostro meglio per attenervi alle linee guida del forum, grazie.
> 
> I moderatori di SI.



Evidentemente il concetto di "sintetico" non a tutti è molto chiaro.


----------

